# Watches issued(made) for U.S. Marines?



## Guest

Are there any MIL-SPEC watches made for Marines like Luminox makes watches for Navy SEALS,Air-Force and U.S. Army?


----------



## Oracle

No. If they were issued watches they would most likely be Marathon's, which carry the current Mil-Spec for the US military.


----------



## Crusader

Oracle said:


> No. If they were issued watches they would most likely be Marathon's, which carry the current Mil-Spec for the US military.


I agree. The Marathons are currently the only watches to meet a military specification ... then there are unit-purchased COTS watches, but you couldn't say that they are being used for a whole service branch.


----------



## Fordham-NY

I knew a Sgt who I believe said he got a Suunto or something similar; it was used for shooting azimuths. Overall, everyone goes out and buys their own; G-Shocks are pretty popular.


----------



## SwedishElite22

I wont get into the Luminox/SEALs debate to much but do some searches and you will find some information on the topic. They may have been designed for the SEALs and with their permission but #1 from the feedback from wearers they are not as reliable as they would need to be and #2 no SF personal would wear something that shows they are SF in the field. In what I have found through research Luminox (SEALs and upcoming Air Force models) are more of a rugged looking commemorative watch than one actually worn in the field. They have some nice features (lumes) and great design (IMO) but their durability appears more than iffy and field usage non-existant.

The main watch available to those in the services is the Casio G-Shock line along with a smaller variety of Seiko and TacX (ARMY made). That information comes from a buddy of mine who is in active service as a Ranger. He has a wide range of branches and units on his current base from Army, Marines, Navy, Air Force including SF branches of 101st Airborne, SEALs, Green Berets and a few others that he would not go into detail on.

I asked him about what watches were available to them either by purchase or issue on base, he checked with his supply officer and came back with the above mentioned. I have seen a couple of other posts on these board from current or former military personal that listed Marathon as well as Casio and Seiko.

Everytime I see a movie or a show depicting a SF troop(s) I always look at their watches and drool and then I remember this is fiction and in real life they are wearing the same watch you can get at Walgreens and any department store. In many cases (from what I have seen and heard) the watches really worn lack what is becoming even basic features on G-Shocks or Atomic time and Solar power, let alone come with the tide/moon graph (as these are pre-planned to their missions), thermostat (pointless while on your wrist) barometer, altimeter, etc.

Point of reference: http://mygshock.com/wiki/Photos_of_G-Shocks_in_the_US_Military

I saw another article that had an interview with a supply officer for the SEALs where he confirmed that SEALs were issued Rolex watches in the past but due to them being frequently lost or broken during training/missions this was called into question. One of the first things he did was look at the requirements of a watch for the SEALs and upon clarifying a few things was able to get an amendment to the guidelines and moved the official watch of the SEALs to the G-Shock line as they are by far cheaper ($50 compared to $6,000), have the 20 Bar water resist and are rugged rarely needing repair.

Point of reference: http://mygshock.com/wiki/Trivia#Origin_of_G-Shocks_being_used_by_Navy_Seals

If you want a commemorative or themed watch they are out there... if you want to wear what the troops are actually wearing or issued its going to be a basic model.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Nalu

I second SE22's statement that Luminox are NOT 'made for' the Army/SEALs/AF. There are hundreds of threads about US mil-issue watches on multiple forums, so I won't repeat myself. The search function is your friend.


----------



## Kraut783

There really isn't a "issue" watch for special operation forces or regular units in the U.S. in today's time.

In the Army, each SF ODA or Group can purchase what they want as long as they can justify it. For example, in 2002, Suunto's were very popular. 


Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Nalu

Kraut783 said:


> There really isn't a "issue" watch for special operation forces or regular units in the U.S. in today's time.
> 
> In the Army, each SF ODA or Group can purchase what they want as long as they can justify it. For example, in 2002, Suunto's were very popular.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Yes and no. There were a number of units which have issued Suunto Vectors as standard kit in the past ten years. The watches do not have any markings, so provenance is the only indicator. I happen to have one photo that I can't publish, but it establishes the provenance of my watch.


----------



## whynotnow?

There's simply no need. Marines tell the planets what time it is and when to line up...not the other way around.

Mine was a Hamilton winder issued by company supply. I had to sign for it. You could be issued one - period. Mine broke (lumination fell out of minute hand) and I was allowed to "survey" it - exchange it for another.

Looks really small now. Broken, too. Some day I'll have it repaired.


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, why!


----------



## laabstract

All my military experience training with SF Teams the most common watches I see are Suuntos and G-Shocks. But all the years I was in the Army I was never issued one, I was told it was like a cell phone you dont need one but it is highly recommended to have.


----------



## whynotnow?

Crusader said:


> Welcome to the forum, why!


Thanks!

Having lots of fun browsing through all of the good info on WUS!

Timepieces have always fascinated me. Apparently, I'm not the only one...

See ya around, Crusader.


----------



## SEoperator77

I've never seen an "issued" watch, unless it was purchased at the unit level. In my own experience with the Navy supply system, I have seen NSN's for watches, but I could not recall what particular watches they were. I don't believe there is such a thing as a "military issued watch". There are watches that certain individuals and units prefer using, but I think that is the extent of it. Some units are probably authorized the funds to purchase "issue" watches at their level, but most are not. Coming from an aviation background, I can tell you that not even Naval Aviators are issued wrist watches.


----------

